# [SOLVED] MPD - Sonata i NCMPCPP mają problem z połączeniem

## sebas86

Od jakiegoś czasu mam problem z MPD, dokładniej z podłączeniem klienta. Czasami uda się podłączyć, nie trwa jednak to zbyt długo. Oczywiście MPD ustawione jest standardowo (localhost:6600) i działa sprawnie (odtwarza muzykę, ma otwarte porty, na których nasłuchuje): 

```
# netstat -nlp | grep mpd

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:6600          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      19596/mpd           

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     9020785  19596/mpd            /var/lib/mpd/socket
```

Plik hosts sprawdzony (wpisy localhosta są prawidłowe), telnetem także można połączyć się z hostem na danym porcie, jednak Sonata oraz (zainstalowany specjalnie do sprawdzenia) NCMPCPP mają straszne problemy z nawiązaniem i utrzymaniem poprawnej komunikacji.

Testowano pakiety w wersjach:

media-sound/ncmpcpp-0.5.4

media-sound/sonata-1.6.2.1

media-sound/mpd-0.15.8 oraz 0.15.10

Konfiguracja mpd: 

```
# cat mpd.conf | grep -vE '(^#)|(^$)'

music_directory      "/home/share/music"

playlist_directory   "/var/lib/mpd/playlists"

db_file         "/var/lib/mpd/database"

log_file      "/var/log/mpd/mpd.log"

pid_file      "/var/run/mpd/mpd.pid"

state_file      "/var/lib/mpd/state"

user         "mpd"

bind_to_address      "localhost"

bind_to_address      "/var/lib/mpd/socket"

port            "6600"

input {

        plugin "curl"

}

audio_output {

   type                  "alsa"

   name                  "Alsa"

}

mixer_type         "software"

filesystem_charset "UTF-8"
```

Wcześniej testowałem z zablokowanym pluginem curl w konfiguracji i problem był ten sam. MPD skompilowane z włączonymi flagami: 

```
aac alsa bzip2 curl ffmpeg fifo flac id3 ipv6 mad mikmod network ogg unicode vorbis
```

Sonata komunikuje zazwyczaj przekroczenie czasu oczekiwania.

-- edit --

Z ciekawości wywaliłem wszystko z katalogu z muzyką poza jednym utworem i utworzyłem jeszcze raz bazę danych. Cały czas ten sam efekt, częściej udaje się nawiązać połączenie jednak i tak co jakiś czas występuje time-out, dodatkowo pasek postępu zachowuje się dziwacznie, sekundy przeskakują w nierównych odstępach (czasami długo nic się nie zmienia, czasami przeskakuje kilka kolejnych). Zaczynam podejrzewać testowe jądro (vanilla-2.6.35-rc3) i problemy z komunikacją ale nie mam pomysłu jak to sprawdzić za bardzo... jakieś sugestie?

-- edit 2010.08.01 12:07 --

Problemem okazał się jakiś błąd w testowym jądrze, po aktualizacji do waniljowej 2.6.35-rc5 wszystko wróciło do normy... Najwidoczniej jakiś problem z interfejsem loopback, wireshark pokazywał przy wadliwym jądrze ciągle retransmisję pakietów wysyłanych przez MPD, na nowym nie ma żadnych problemów. Co ciekawe ifconfig nie pokazywał wcześniej żadnych paczek zgubionych... Nie mniej problem rozwiązany.

----------

